# Canning with canned tomatoes, olive oil in canning and chard.



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

Two questions, actually.

1. I had canned some of my jalapenos recently, using a recipe I found online - pickled jalapenos! A commenter had stated she added a little olive oil to it before processing. I did the same. Recently I read that you should avoid adding olive oil. So, now I am a bit worried about my canned jalapenos. Is it about fat or is it something that could make us sick? Botulism? We've not opened any of them yet and wondering if I would be OK keeping them or if I should throw it out.

2. My tomato plants did pretty poor this year. First, one got attacked over night by a few Tomato Worms. The others are ... late bloomers??? They are JUST now getting their blooms and some tomatoes are growing (had this issue with my bell peppers too, which... are still tiny but finally getting their blooms.) It's starting to get cold and I have a feeling they won't be ready before it's just too cold out for them.

So, basically, I want so badly to make salsa to store for the winter and am just wondering if it is safe to use store-bought, canned tomatoes to re-can, not freeze, salsa. Out here, fresh tomatoes from the store are just outrageously priced for me to buy enough to make a decent sized batch. Which is the big reason I grew the tomatoes!

We don't have the freezer space to freeze things. So I avoid at most costs going that route.

3. I don't mind canned spinach at all. In fact, I love it more than frozen or fresh. I have soooo much chard sitting in my crisper and it needs to GO! I do pickle the stems. However, I read that canning chard is not recommended by most because it becomes "too mushy". Is this WORSE than canned spinach or about the same? Like I said, lack freezer space and love canned spinach... If it is worse than canned spinach, I will just start making a lot of Quiche!


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

KatSchultz said:


> Two questions, actually.
> 
> 1. I had canned some of my jalapenos recently, using a recipe I found online - pickled jalapenos! A commenter had stated she added a little olive oil to it before processing. I did the same. Recently I read that you should avoid adding olive oil. So, now I am a bit worried about my canned jalapenos. Is it about fat or is it something that could make us sick? Botulism? We've not opened any of them yet and wondering if I would be OK keeping them or if I should throw it out.
> 
> ...


You can recan tomatoes just like you would the first time around.

I wouldn't worry aboot the OO. How much did you use?


----------



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

I didn't use much olive oil, probably about a teaspoon and a half for each half pint of pickled jalapenos.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I LOVE canned chard! Be aware, though, that if you've never canned greens, that you will need 2 1/2 boat loads to make a canner load. I have a 33 gallon plastic trash can that I use just for garden things. When doing chard, I fill (and PACK) that can full of chard and I get about 10 pints out of it.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

KatSchultz said:


> So, basically, I want so badly to make salsa to store for the winter and am just wondering if it is safe to use store-bought, canned tomatoes to re-can, not freeze, salsa. Out here, fresh tomatoes from the store are just outrageously priced for me to buy enough to make a decent sized batch. Which is the big reason I grew the tomatoes!


I started out canning salsa with store bought canned tomatoes and my family prefers that I use them instead of fresh tomatoes. I think the fresh tomatoes make the salsa thinner, at least when I make it anyway. I buy the big cans at Sam's Club and save even more money.


----------



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks ya'll for all the responses to my questions.

I ain't canned many things yet. In fact, I've not canned anything that wasn't pickled yet. I do have about 10 lbs of potatoes sitting on the counter that I really oughta get to soon. And I don't have much Chard, but I am the only one that likes it and was thinking about just making little half pint jars for "snacks".

I am so glad to know that I don't have to worry about using canned tomatoes to make my salsa's now! I do wonder, though, if I use cilantro, will you taste it later after you open it? Or am I better off just mixing fresh cilantro into it once I open a new jar? I am totally fine either way. I just LOVE cilantro. A quart of salsa only lasts my family about 3 days tops! And I've only ever made it to be consumed quickly, not to be stored long term. I am excited about the idea of being able to though!

Again, thanks all!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I would add fresh cilantro, really perks up the salsa. 

If you like canned spinach you should also like canned chard. I haven't done it as i really don't like canned greens and ours grow throughout the winter. 

Btw, we always had a really hard time growing peppers in Maine, just gets too cold too early. Tomatoes were always a crap shoot, just depended on how long it stayed warm and how much fog we had. 

If you've only canned pickled things, do you have a pressure canner? You need one for greens, potatoes and all low acid foods (the pickling makes things high acid and able to be water bathed).


----------

